# Problème de charge secteur sur IPod Touch 3G et IOS4



## guzman (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un IPod Touch 64Go 3G, et j'ai donc installé IOS4. Depuis ce moment je n'arrive plus a charger cet IPod par mon adaptateur secteur, alors que la charge par le mac marche toujours (ce n'est donc pas le câble blanc).
J'ai cru au début que c'était mon adaptateur qui avait rendu l'âme, mais après en avoir racheté un autre (j'ai démonté le précédent...) il s'est avéré que ça ne marchait toujours pas. Et dailleurs je l'ai testé avec un IPhone, le chargeur marche.

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur ce problème...

Merci d'avance.
Guzman


----------



## guzman (29 Juin 2010)

Nouvel élément dans mon pb, en essayant de laisser l'iPod en charge sur le secteur, il finit par me dire "la charge n'est pas prise en charge par cet accessoire".


----------

